# Cypriot Healthcare requirements



## Veronica

Information supplied by Mycroft

Temporary visitors – tourists

EHIC – European Health Insurance Card has replaced the E111. Application forms available through Post Offices in UK and some UK GP surgeries. Allow 6 weeks for delivery.

The EHIC gives a UK citizen healthcare cover in a state hospital in any EU country at the same standard as a citizen of that country. But is not an entitlement to private healthcare, and it will not pay for repatriation back to UK (Travel insurance is recommended to any one travelling outside UK)

Permanent residents are not entitled to us the EHIC card for public healthcare within Cyprus. But in an emergency some state hospitals will accept the EHIC card until you get your Cypriot Health Card, although they are becoming stricter on its use. 

Permanent Residents not in receipt of a UK State Pension
(A permanent resident is classed as having been through the immigration process and are in receipt of a 'yellow' slip). 

Obtain a S1 (formally E106) from your tax office prior to leaving UK. Depending on you NI contributions this can give you up to 2.5 years free healthcare in Cyprus.

However for immigration purposes you may also need to have Private Health Insurance (please note many insurers will NOT cover chronic or pre-existing conditions for example epilepsy, diabetes, heart conditions, and those that do may be very expensive) In these circumstances you may have to show you have sufficient financial funds to cover any hospital expenses. 

Permanent Residents in Receipt of a UK State Pension 

Prior to leaving the UK obtain an S1 (formally E121) from:

International Pension Centre
Tyneview Park
Newcastle Upon Tyne
NE98 1BA
United Kingdom

(Although both health forms have the same number they are different forms)

You will be entitled to free healthcare (although not all medications are available free) from a state hospital or state doctor. Medications that are not provided by the Cypriot Health System can usually be bought from a Pharmacy as over the counter drugs. However you may not get the same level of care as that on the UK NHS. In some cases you may even get better. You also have the option of private healthcare; just phone a recommended doctor for an appointment, you do not have to be referred by a GP as in UK. Private fees are usually lower than UK. 

If you have a partner who is below retirement age they may be entitled to free healthcare under your card. 

As of 1 May 2010, the UK is now responsible for issuing the European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) to UK pensioners resident in other EU countries. (Contact Overseas Healthcare Team on 0191 218 1999 for an application form, if you have not been sent one with you S1)

Note- Health Requirements for residency in Cyprus (UK State Pensioners) – immigration may insist that you also have private insurance; this is not necessary and is against the EU COUNCIL REGULATION (EC) No 1408/71 directive.

General Information

Make sure you have a copy of all your medical records from your UK GP. (Once you leave UK and are resident in Cyprus your GP medical records are centrally stored in UK for only 10 years) 

Ask your UK general practitioner for a supply of your usual medications prior to moving over and ensure that you have the prescription to back up the medications you are on.
Until you get your relevant healthcare card you may need to seek a repeat prescription. 
For Schedule 2 and Schedule 3(Controlled Drugs) 
For example - diamorphine, morphine, remifentanil, pethidine, secobarbital, glutethimide, amphetamine, the barbiturates buprenorphine,diethylpropion, mazindol, meprobamate, midazolam, pentazocine, phentermine, phenobarbital and temazepam you will certainly need to have a local prescription. This can be obtained from a recommended private doctor until you have your Cypriot Health card. 
For other medications – 
Most can be bought over the counter at any pharmacy, including many of those drugs that are prescription only in UK. The exception to this is any psychiatric medication, which can only be obtained from a registered psychiatrist. However a recommended local private doctor will write a private (payable) prescription for you to take to the pharmacy if necessary. 
The data sheets that accompany medications will be in may only be in Greek, (translations can usually be obtained on the internet) The drugs may not have the trade name you are used to, if in doubt take the old packet to the pharmacy and ask the pharmacist to confirm they have the same ingredients.


----------



## Veronica

For those working and paying Social insurance, income of less than 10K per year entitles them to free healthcare at the general hospital.
Income from 10k-15k you pay 25%
Income from 15k - 20K you pay 50%
Income over 20K you pay the full amount.


----------



## sjg-uk

We are just going through our residency application . 
We need private health cover. Our car insurance company , AB Insurance , sold us a basic health cover for both of use for only 380 euros , total . 
The policies came through on line , via email very quickly .


----------



## LADY LALA

*contraceptive pill- costs*

I have been in Paphos for 12 months now, we registered and we pay social security, we are entitled to free healthcare as are income is below 10k currently, we got the pink medical card for the family- so far my daughter was hit by a car ( very slow moving reversing car , not as drastic as it sounds !) she fractured her foot and received treatment and medication free- after initial €2 to see doctor. Mt mum has seen a doctor and got all her meds she takes regularly , I went the other week and saw the specialist Gynocologist to get a prescrition for the contraceptive pill, paid my €2, he wrote me a prescription which I had to take to a pharmacy as they do not do contraceptive pills at the hospital, I was then charged €60 by the pharmacy for 6 months supply.

Just wondered if anyone else had experienced this or if I did something wrong, I didnt expect to have to pay, but the pharmacist said 'Yes of course you pay' when I explained I had the medical card. Could this be simply because the pill is not available from the state hospital (as I suppose the cypriots do not use it)
I'd hate to think I was paying for it when it could be free !


----------



## Veronica

LADY LALA said:


> I have been in Paphos for 12 months now, we registered and we pay social security, we are entitled to free healthcare as are income is below 10k currently, we got the pink medical card for the family- so far my daughter was hit by a car ( very slow moving reversing car , not as drastic as it sounds !) she fractured her foot and received treatment and medication free- after initial €2 to see doctor. Mt mum has seen a doctor and got all her meds she takes regularly , I went the other week and saw the specialist Gynocologist to get a prescrition for the contraceptive pill, paid my €2, he wrote me a prescription which I had to take to a pharmacy as they do not do contraceptive pills at the hospital, I was then charged €60 by the pharmacy for 6 months supply.
> 
> Just wondered if anyone else had experienced this or if I did something wrong, I didnt expect to have to pay, but the pharmacist said 'Yes of course you pay' when I explained I had the medical card. Could this be simply because the pill is not available from the state hospital (as I suppose the cypriots do not use it)
> I'd hate to think I was paying for it when it could be free !


Most meds are free from the hospital pharmacy but not all. Any that are not available you have to pay for. Sometimes you will find that if the ones you are on are not available for free there is an alternative one that is.
If you think about it logically though, unless you are entitled to free prescription in the Uk with the cost of prescriptions there, having to pay for some things here it still dosn't work out any more expensive.
Also the pill will not be seen as an essential medication so I am not surprised if they are not free.


----------



## LADY LALA

Veronica said:


> Most meds are free from the hospital pharmacy but not all. Any that are not available you have to pay for. Sometimes you will find that if the ones you are on are not available for free there is an alternative one that is.
> If you think about it logically though, unless you are entitled to free prescription in the Uk with the cost of prescriptions there, having to pay for some things here it still dosn't work out any more expensive.
> Also the pill will not be seen as an essential medication so I am not surprised if they are not free.


Thats what I thought, as its not essential, Thanks x


----------



## artcyprus

Veronica said:


> Information supplied by Mycroft
> 
> Temporary visitors – tourists
> 
> EHIC – European Health Insurance Card has replaced the E111. Application forms available through Post Offices in UK and some UK GP surgeries. Allow 6 weeks for delivery.
> 
> Just to update, the EHIC is no longer available at Post Offices in the UK. It is only available online, but it is still issued free of charge. You will need you National Insurance number to apply.


----------



## luckybluesman

Thank you for this very helpful information. Let me make sure I understand. I am a Swedish citizen and have the EHIC. Does this mean I can visit Cyprus for an extended period of time, use the Cypriot Healthcare State Hospital and receive free healthcare services and perhaps some of my meds (BP, Cholesterol) for free? Thanks in advance for your time. Lee


----------



## Mycroft

luckybluesman said:


> Thank you for this very helpful information. Let me make sure I understand. I am a Swedish citizen and have the EHIC. Does this mean I can visit Cyprus for an extended period of time, use the Cypriot Healthcare State Hospital and receive free healthcare services and perhaps some of my meds (BP, Cholesterol) for free? Thanks in advance for your time. Lee


The EHIC card should only be used frr EMERGENCY treatment during your stay in another EU country, and will entitle you to the same treatment as a citizen of that country. Therefore any medications that do not relate to the diagnosis/condition you receive treatment for under the EHIC system will not be free. I suggest you contact the Swedish Ministry of Health to get details of exactly what you are entitled to under the EHIC regulations.


----------



## bwfcwood

im a bit confused with the healthcare system. my husband and i are planning to relocate to cyprus nxt yr when i will be 56 and hubby 57. we wont have uk pensions and will be living off our capital...maybe a p/t job now and then. hubby takes regular meds for heart condition, i take nothing, what are the rules for us? anyone any idea? thanks


----------



## Guest

This link gives some answers

Medical treatment abroad - Employment, Social Affairs & Inclusion - European Commission

And this

This page is from UK but rules are the same

Learn about the EHIC and apply now


----------



## Guest

Veronica said:


> For those working and paying Social insurance, income of less than 10K per year entitles them to free healthcare at the general hospital.
> Income from 10k-15k you pay 25%
> Income from 15k - 20K you pay 50%
> Income over 20K you pay the full amount.


Hi.
I am a little confused. I downloaded the application form for medical card from Ministry of Health. In this form the limits for free healthcare is very different from what it say in this post. So what is true

http://www.moh.gov.cy/Moh/MOH.nsf/All/FD0134CDED1D026243257A37002C2C47/$file/APPLICATION%20FOR%20MEDICAL%20CARD.pdf

Anders


----------



## Veronica

The amounts I quoted were what was given to me and what everyone at the time said it was. Perhaps the amounts have changed in which case its good news as people can earn more before having to pay.


----------



## wracgirl

But if you loose your medical card you have to pay to renew it................................


----------



## Guest

Its the same in Germany. I need to get a new registration certificate every 3 months to show where we live. This 1 A4 paper printed out from computer cost 13 euro every time

Anders


----------



## Veronica

Once you have your yellow slip you no longer have to renew it as an EU citizen. The old ones had expiry dates on, (they lasted about 5 years) but the new ones do not have expiry dates if you are an EU citizen.
So unlike Germany you don't have to keep renewing it.


----------



## davidogden

I believe it is possible to apply for a form E106 or SI if you are below retirement age and not working, it will give limited coverage for 2.5 years and then you will need your own insurance to carry you through to retirement age


----------



## jenjenmullin

Hello, Can anyone shed some light on where i stand when i move over? 

I will not be working intially, because my children are school age, and am not sure i can find a job to suit their schools term times. 
My husband will be working (abroad) 

Will i be entitled to any kind of healthcare? or will i have to go "Private"?


----------



## Guest

jenjenmullin said:


> Hello, Can anyone shed some light on where i stand when i move over?
> 
> I will not be working intially, because my children are school age, and am not sure i can find a job to suit their schools term times.
> My husband will be working (abroad)
> 
> Will i be entitled to any kind of healthcare? or will i have to go "Private"?


That depends ofc where your husband will pay tax. And where he will be resident. If he is resident in Cyprus and will pay in to the social system then you and children will be covered also. If not, then you need private insurance. 

Anders


----------



## Avanti1

Hi
I am 8 months and 3 days and counting to retirement and will receive my works pension to live on for 2.5 years until I recieve my State Pension at 65 (yes one of the lucky ones!). I think that means that I can use my EHIC for those 2.5 years and then my medical treatment will be free in Cyprus is that correct? I also have a civil partner who is younger than me and will he be a "dependent" because he is not of retirement age or will he need private medical cover? Finally I read a thread about AB Insurance Cyprus has anyone had good experiences of them please ?


----------



## Guest

Avanti1 said:


> Hi
> I am 8 months and 3 days and counting to retirement and will receive my works pension to live on for 2.5 years until I recieve my State Pension at 65 (yes one of the lucky ones!). I think that means that I can use my EHIC for those 2.5 years and then my medical treatment will be free in Cyprus is that correct? I also have a civil partner who is younger than me and will he be a "dependent" because he is not of retirement age or will he need private medical cover? Finally I read a thread about AB Insurance Cyprus has anyone had good experiences of them please ?


If Brits do not have special rules the EHIC card can not be used like that. It can be used as a way to get emergency treatment in another country. When you become resident it is not valid anymore. And its personal.

This link will answer a lot of questions

European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) ? EHIC CARD, E111 CARD

Anders


----------



## bwfcwood

I think it's called an E106 there is a number on this thread somewhere for the dept in Newcastle where the info can be obtained. That usually lasts for 2 & half years & provides reciprocal health care.


----------



## Guest

bwfcwood said:


> I think it's called an E106 there is a number on this thread somewhere for the dept in Newcastle where the info can be obtained. That usually lasts for 2 & half years & provides reciprocal health care.


If you move to an EEA country to live but not work and don't receive a UK benefit, you may be eligible for up to two-and-a-half years of state healthcare, paid for by the UK.
You will need to apply for form S1 (or form E106 if you are moving to Iceland, Liechtenstein, Norway or Switzerland) with the Overseas Healthcare Team (Newcastle). You also need to prove that you have worked in the UK and paid National Insurance contributions up to three years before your departure.
For further advice, contact the Overseas Healthcare Team (Newcastle):
Overseas Healthcare Team (Newcastle)
Room TC001
Tyneview Park
Whitley Road
Newcastle upon Tyne
NE98 1BA
Phone 0191 218 1999 (Monday to Friday 8am-5pm).
The S1 (or E106) will entitle you to treatment on the same basis as a resident of the country you are moving to. This may mean that you have to make a patient contribution toward the cost of your care.
When the cover on the S1 (or E106) expires, you cannot get any further medical cover from the UK until you receive a UK state pension. It is up to the country’s authorities to decided whether you are eligible to join their healthcare scheme. 
You will also be entitled to a UK-issued EHIC, allowing you to visit other EEA countries besides the one you are a resident with.

Anders


----------



## Avanti1

bwfcwood said:


> I think it's called an E106 there is a number on this thread somewhere for the dept in Newcastle where the info can be obtained. That usually lasts for 2 & half years & provides reciprocal health care.


Thanks
I think it is now the S1 from Newcastle - TEL 0191 218 1999 and option 1 !

Once I have this and my EHIC I think/hope that I will be OK for state medical cover for up to 2.5 years in Cyprus ??

Am I right as healthcare is one of the most important issues in the move for me ! 

Hope to hear from you all - especially any CORNISH Cypriots ????:tape::tape::tape:


----------



## exup

Just a word of warning here. If you access your EHIC card through one of the many sites promoted on the internet you will be charged. The card is free direct from the NHS website.


----------



## jenjenmullin

For the moment, I shall be seeking private healthcare as my husband will not becoming resident on the Island. 

Does anyone know of any decent health insurance providers? 
How easy is it to claim? 

Also, I am working in the UK currently... Will i be entitled to use the S1 form i have read about? 


Lastly, How does it work for my Children? ( 8 and 5 years currently) They will not be covered by S1 i assume. so will have to seek private healthcare anyway for them, right? 

Oh, and if one of us falls ill over there, apart from the General cough/cold, If it's somehting you would like to seek professional opinions on, where do you actually go? Is there a specific clinic that you would need to attend via your insurance? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## roberda

*registration*

Hi Folks

We shall be arriving in Cyprus on the 1st Feb to live in Larnaca, we know thet we have to Register , but can anyone please tell us were to register and how long we have to do this

Many Thanks

Roberda


----------



## christyArrr

I'm hoping someone can just send me in the right direction, actually any direction will do.

I am a US citizen married to a cypriot citizen. I recently gave birth here to a beautiful baby boy. I do intend to to report this birth to the US consulate to hopefully get him US citizenship...but does my baby have any rights to healthcare here at all?

I gave birth at a private clinic and my peds is also private...but I'm hoping that God forbid something happened to my little one, that we do have the general hospital as back up.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest

christyArrr said:


> I'm hoping someone can just send me in the right direction, actually any direction will do.
> 
> I am a US citizen married to a cypriot citizen. I recently gave birth here to a beautiful baby boy. I do intend to to report this birth to the US consulate to hopefully get him US citizenship...but does my baby have any rights to healthcare here at all?
> 
> I gave birth at a private clinic and my peds is also private...but I'm hoping that God forbid something happened to my little one, that we do have the general hospital as back up.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you are resident in Cyprus your son has the same rights as you and your husband. And if you want he can get double passports, Cyprus still allow that.

Anders


----------



## cds usa

christyArrr said:


> I'm hoping someone can just send me in the right direction, actually any direction will do.
> 
> I am a US citizen married to a cypriot citizen. I recently gave birth here to a beautiful baby boy. I do intend to to report this birth to the US consulate to hopefully get him US citizenship...but does my baby have any rights to healthcare here at all?
> 
> I gave birth at a private clinic and my peds is also private...but I'm hoping that God forbid something happened to my little one, that we do have the general hospital as back up.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Your baby is a Cypriot - born in Cyprus to a Cypriot parent so is entitled to healthcare regardless of the private hospital birth. He is also American and you can record the birth with the consulate and get him both a Cyprus and USA passport.


----------



## Guest

One way is to read through all forum threads. They will tell you a lot ;-)

Anders


----------



## Maisie123

Hi everyone I'm new to forum, me and my hubby were thinking of moving to paphos can you let us know how you are finding it out there was it the right move for you as we visit all the time and love the place thanks May from Scotland


----------



## Veronica

Hi May, 
Welc ome to the forum.

As this thread has wandered well of topic I am going to close it.
Can I suggest you take some time to read through some of the threads on the forum and then ask specific questions on relevant threads.

thanks,

regards
Veronica


----------

